# LGD likes to chase our goats



## Liberty Farms (Mar 2, 2012)

I have a question. We have a GP that was raised with goats and he is atleast a 1 1/2 yrs old. He loves to chase my goats. I can't figure out how to get him to stop. He doesn't do it all the time but I am worried about how he will act with spring babies. Does anyone have any suggestions.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Since he is still a pup he will eventually grow out of it, however we took drastic measures with a shock collar.
When you are out there & catch him at it, bare your teeth & growl "Leave it!" or whatever your "no" is.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

We have some adults and a 5 month old and the 5 month old will chase them sometimes but just yelling sternly and we do the "claw" that the horse whisperer guy does and that seems to work out really well for ours. he will also jump with his front paws on them when he is waiting for his treat when the girls come from their treats. We are working on that with the same claw technique and teaching him to sit and be patient for his treat.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

kristinatucker said:


> We have some adults and a 5 month old and the 5 month old will chase them sometimes but just yelling sternly and we do the "claw" that the horse whisperer guy does and that seems to work out really well for ours. he will also jump with his front paws on them when he is waiting for his treat when the girls come from their treats. We are working on that with the same claw technique and teaching him to sit and be patient for his treat.


This claw technique sounds very interesting, can you explain a little?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, nip it in the bud. Shock collars are great.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

When dogs fight in the wild and if you watch them they will grab eachother by the nap of their necks on top. Moms carry their babies this way. Its a sign of dominance. You basically just grab them at the top of the nap of the neck and push them down to the ground just as if you were a big adult dog telling them ENOUGH. Works great! We will do it sometimes till he wimpers a little, at least at the beginning. Now he subits before I even reach for him, just goes straight down to the ground.


----------



## Liberty Farms (Mar 2, 2012)

thanks for the info. I was alittle worried I would have to get rid of him. We do have coyotes here plus free running dogs. I do yell at him and tell him no. but he has 1 or 2 that he seems to pick on. they are the ones that are at the bottom of the herd.


----------

